# Playing for Peace Recount



## hoopsaddict79 (Nov 17, 2006)

Sean Tuohey is the director of a non-profit organization called Playing for Peace whose goal is to “use the game of basketball to unite and educate children and their communities.” I first became aware of this organization a couple of months back and after exchanging some emails with Sean he offered to write up a quick recount for HoopsAddict.com of one of his experiences running a basketball camp this summer. 

You can read this recount by going to http://hoopsaddict.com/blog/?p=1286


----------

